#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  nexo si 1000 of 2000

## vegapower

ik ben dus de troste bezitter van een nexo si 1000
aleen heb ik maar 1 set.
als je deze koppeld gaat het echt mega qwa hoog en bas. aleen dan heb je maar 1 stack.
dus een enkele set gaat enorm in het hoog maar het basgedeelte vin ik beetje min.
dus ben ik op zoek naar si 2000 of si 1200 plans
of types van speakers die in de si 1000 zouden passen.
want er zit een atc in en deze worden niet meer gemaakt.

----------


## JVS

Beste,

Ik ken de Nexo SI-sets goed.
Geweldige setjes, perfect klinkend en gruwelijk hard (en strak)..

Helaas is een update van SI-1000 naar SI-1200 of SI-2000 niet mogelijk.
De drivers voor het laag zijn in elke serie anders (SI-2000 heeft ook 15"). Op het mid zijn de SI-2000 drivertjes veranderd en van koelvinnen voorzien. Daarnaast is het type HF-driver tussen de SI-1000 en SI-1200 verschillend, en zitten in de SI-2000 twee van deze drivers parallel op een hoorntje gekoppeld..

Tevens moet je bij elke set een passende processor hebben. Elk type heeft zijn eigen processor...

Kortom, NIET aan beginnen, laat 't mooie nexo setje zoals het is... (of verkoop het aan mij  :Big Grin:  )

Groet,

Joost

----------


## salsa

Beste vegapower,

Wil je mij wat foto's laten zien van die Nexo set, ik ben erg benieuwd man!

Paco.

----------


## vegapower

ik ga mijn kasten niet update, ik ga de bas copieren en iets aanpassen en een 15 inch willen gebruiken.het hoog van de si 1000 is veel te zwaar voor de si 1000 bas.
op men site delenium.tk staan foto by het materiaal.wel niet echt duidelijk.
er zulle duidelijkere volgen.
mvg

----------


## Speakertje

4 * Nexo TouringSystem 2400  (3600wrms/st) (100db op 130m!!)

Mag ik vragen wat voor amps je hier achter heb hangen ?

----------


## vegapower

qsc mx 2000 op het hoog en mx 3000 op het laag
krygen eigenlijk te weinig vermogen, normaal 1200wrms op het hoog en 2400 wrms op het laag.
maar dan zit je al met 3 mx 3000 endan heb je een rackje dat niet meer te tillen is. met de mx 2000 op het hoog gaat het al wel ongeloofelijk. de bas mocht iets meer zyn.
aleen weegt 1 fullrangekastje 130kg. dat is wel minder.
in duitsland worden deze systemen meer gebruikt, en daar spreekt men zelfs dat de ts serie beter is qwa klank tegenover de alpha. 
maar ik vind een si beter klinken. TS is een 3 inch hoog driver. si een 1 inch. en de si heeft waarschynlijk daardoor mooier hoog. gaat wel pak minder hard. 400 wrms op het hoog tegenover 1200wrms op het hoog  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> (100db op 130m!!)
> 
> ?



ben ernstig onder de indruk, temeeer daar ik die dingen ken.. haha

----------


## vegapower

kan niet volgen ********
maarja nu eventjes back to basic, 
niemand die kan helpe qwa si baskasten?
of iemand die kan berekenen of er een 15 inch mogelijk in een si 1000 copie baskast geplaatst kan worden? ik heb hier de plans van.
zelf getekend.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speakertje

> ben ernstig onder de indruk, temeeer daar ik die dingen ken.. haha



Moet kunnen !!! Als je er maar genoeg neerzet  :Big Grin:

----------


## vegapower

tskes gaan wel echt f*cking hard...is weinig verkocht omdat het groot lomp gewicht is.... en de si was 1000 goedkoper.... si 2000 is de voorloper van ts

----------


## Ysound

Beste vegapower,

Waarom zelf beginnen bouwen als je ze aan een spotprijs kan kopen...
Ik verkoop momenteel 2 setten SI 2000, perfect werkende staat, originele speakers en TD-controllers...
2000 per set, of 3500 voor de 2, vaste prijs... (zonders amps he)

0495/273.007


grtz

----------


## salsa

Tja...


Na 2,3 jaar zal Vegapower er vast wel uit zijn, denk je ook niet??

Dave

----------

